# Amazing Columbia find! 6 bikes



## jaxschwinn (Mar 30, 2013)

So my dad told me about a friend who wanted to get rid of some old bicycles that he had in his warehouse for years and wondered if I would be interested. He wanted to trade for some old hit and miss engine stuff + cash. He only told me that they were very old and he had started to restore them but lost interest in the middle of it and now wanted them all gone. When I got there he said they were stashed way up in the rafters 20' up behind enough furniture to fill a house. After a forklift ride up and 2 hours worth of digging this is what I came up with. 5 Columbias (a shaft drive, 2 model 45's, a tandem, and a womans model 46) and a Sears Acme Queen. He said most are powder coated but one or two were lacquered. Most of the metal parts were nickel plated, saddles were restored and that is where he left off. He quit the resto when he found out how much tires were going to cost. Anyway, too much talking already. Here are some pictures of the load in my driveway. Not sure what I am going to do with them yet as I am more into rideable balloon bikes. I just had to share. I can't wait to put a couple of these back together.


----------



## jkent (Mar 30, 2013)

If you wanna sell any please let me know!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 30, 2013)

You need to run out and buy a lottery ticket...lucky you!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2013)

I too am more into rideable balloon tire bikes (esp Westfield/Columbia), if I were you I'd buy some tires and enjoy some TOC rides! Especially the shaft drive. Great score!


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 30, 2013)

Now that's the Columbia jackpot!!!!!!!  Congratulations on a bunch of great finds.


----------



## jaxschwinn (Mar 30, 2013)

*Columbias*

Fordsnake I took your advice and bought a lottery ticket but wasn't quite as lucky on that.
I really like the shaft drive and the previous owner laced up a set of 26" clinchers to it and had them painted and pin striped to match. It however is the only bike that didn't come with a seat post and it doesn't have a pinch bolt on the seat tube so i suspect it could be difficult to find. It also seems really short even though the seat tube is about 19" and the top tube is 21".


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dang!!!!! With the right size wheels and a saddle the shaft drive will feel much better. I love the ride of a 28" wheel bike over a 26" balloon but getting there is a little more expensive. I would paint and pinstripe some Velocity blunt rims to match and throw some 700x38c to 700x40c tires on it and enjoy. Congrats!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 31, 2013)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:
GREAT score!


----------



## pelletman (Mar 31, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Dang!!!!! With the right size wheels and a saddle the shaft drive will feel much better. I love the ride of a 28" wheel bike over a 26" balloon but getting there is a little more expensive. I would paint and pinstripe some Velocity blunt rims to match and throw some 700x38c to 700x40c tires on it and enjoy. Congrats!!




Exactly what should be done


----------



## wspeid (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh Lord, I don't think I would have been able to contain my "cat ate the canary" grin and stop my knees from knocking with excitement enough to get everything loaded up and carted away.  Incredible!

If you decide to part with any of the woodie rims/wheels please keep me in mind and let's do some business.

Bill


----------



## Wcben (Mar 31, 2013)

I was going to say the same thing about a set of wheels...28's for me if you have a set, I may even be interested in a set that are already laced to hubs.......


----------



## cl222 (Mar 31, 2013)

jaxschwinn said:


> Fordsnake I took your advice and bought a lottery ticket but wasn't quite as lucky on that.
> I really like the shaft drive and the previous owner laced up a set of 26" clinchers to it and had them painted and pin striped to match. It however is the only bike that didn't come with a seat post and it doesn't have a pinch bolt on the seat tube so i suspect it could be difficult to find. It also seems really short even though the seat tube is about 19" and the top tube is 21".




You already won! Who needs to win millions of dollars after getting those bikes!


----------



## jaxschwinn (Apr 4, 2013)

*Updated Pics!*

I finally had a chance to go through the parts and put together the bikes. Here are Pics and a brief description. 

1. Model 45 - Looks to be powdercoated black, new nickel. Wheels (Crack in 1 rim), Pedals are original (unrestored). Missing Seat post bolt. Small ding on top tube. Is it me or should these bars be flipped over?











2. Model 45- Also powdercoated black, new nickel. Missing badge. Missing bottom bracket races for cranks. Unrestored pedals/wheels. 








I wouldn't mind getting some opinions of value on all of these also. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## pelletman (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, the bars look like they belong to another era.  I don't think that sprocket is correct for the bike.  The one that isn't on the bike is a Columbia sprocket


----------



## jaxschwinn (Apr 4, 2013)

*Women's bikes*

3. Columbia Model 46- Looks like lacquer paint with some minor scratches/chips. Restored Nickel and saddle. Cool front brake (should I remove this and put it on a mans bike?), Original Guard, Fender missing some hardware but has a bag of misc. 








4. Sears Acme Queen- Original paint and rust. Missing seat clamp. Beautiful original seat. 








Would appreciate any thoughts about value on these also as they are out of my realm. 
Thanks in advance. 

And thanks for the advice about the Velocity blunt rims. I think the shaft drive is a keeper for now and I would like to ride it. I will start looking for a pair. I also need a seat post if anyone has one out there.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 4, 2013)

Speaking of Acme











You want velocity p35 blunts but they are only readily available in 36 and 32 hole.  Make sure you count the holes in the hub before you buy!  Leave the brake where it is


----------



## jaxschwinn (Apr 5, 2013)

*Dang!*

Your acme looks waaay clean compared to mine. Good looking 120 year old bike. 

Still looking for help on the value of these 4 bikes.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 6, 2013)

*cool find you lucky dog*

the Columbia shaft drive should be worth 1000.00 to 2000.00  a bit either way my best guess ,i have a 1900 version ,do not know about the rest .


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 11, 2014)

*ive got the  post you need*



jaxschwinn said:


> Fordsnake I took your advice and bought a lottery ticket but wasn't quite as lucky on that.
> I really like the shaft drive and the previous owner laced up a set of 26" clinchers to it and had them painted and pin striped to match. It however is the only bike that didn't come with a seat post and it doesn't have a pinch bolt on the seat tube so i suspect it could be difficult to find. It also seems really short even though the seat tube is about 19" and the top tube is 21".




got anything to trade?


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 11, 2014)

*like to see a pic of tandem*

too
if you dont mind


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 11, 2014)

*poop just noticed date on original post*

doooooooooooooope


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2014)

Why don't things like that happen to me.Great score


----------



## bike (Feb 11, 2014)

*Seesh*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Why don't things like that happen to me.Great score




 I will be happy to relieve you of some of the crappy og bikes you have found! I found very few decent bikes in Jersey.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 11, 2014)

*Oh mama.*

Absolutely fantastic. Happy for you!


----------



## slcurts (Feb 18, 2014)

*Tandem*

I'm looking for a rear-steer tandem, if that's what you happen to have...

Stan


----------

